# Tangle/ hassle free rod storage in flip over?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I have been searching for a solution. I want to carry 4-5 rigged rods that are ready to go and easy to access. I tried a rod bag, and it was a hassle to get the rods in/out. I’m using a window box planter, it is a little better than the rod bag, but I get too many tangles and too disorganized.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you use lure wraps and a case you shouldn't have any issues, I store at leas 6 in my rod case and they never tangle but the key is to use lure wraps. You could buy some rod socks and cut them into 3rds that would work as well. Having a good rod case is key. A milk crate with PVC holders tapped into the side works and will prevent you from having to pull them out of a bag.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I use a large flat plastic container. Lay the rods in then put a trash bag over them. Lay your extra coat or sweatshirt over that. Snap on the lid.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I have pvc holders screwed to sled base. Rod bag was definitely more headache than help.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My 2 set ups on each side of my Clam Nanook. Both set ups are used AFTER the shanty is put up & after my rods are taken out of their carrying/storage case.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

This looks like a great box, little expensive but will be my next ice rod and tackle box. Allows all your rods to stay rigged and ample room for neat storage of tackle. Hope this helps.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rooster said:


> I have been searching for a solution. I want to carry 4-5 rigged rods that are ready to go and easy to access. I tried a rod bag, and it was a hassle to get the rods in/out. I’m using a window box planter, it is a little better than the rod bag, but I get too many tangles and too disorganized.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


What do you have rigged on the rods in the bag that they are getting tangled? I have 5 rigged rods in my rod bag and never have a problem. I use snaps on my walleye set ups so I'll just snap off the lure and clip the snap to the hook keeper eliminating treble hooks which causes the most tangles. And on panfish rods I'll just hook the jig to the Hook keeper at the bottom and put in the bag. The biggest problems with bags are treble hooks.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I am going to have to come up with something as well. I don't sit still long if the ice is good for roaming around. Usually carry 4 rods but do take 6 on occasion. My problem is i might have 3 rods pulled out of my bucket with different rigs that i switch between, when the bug gets me to move i tend to reel them up to the tip of the rod and just pile them on my seat. Works fine if just using jigs but certainly not a good idea if using a treble on a spoon or jigging minnow. Dropper spoons get in a mess too. It comes down to my laziness i spose.

My thought is to make some pvc holders and attach to the back side or possibly UNDER the seat somehow so they could be used for both transport and dead sticking.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

My problem with the bag was that treble hooks were getting tangled, and snaps would indeed solve that problem. However, it was also difficult to get the rods in/out of the bag. It is a hard sided soft bag (Clam rod locker), and with the size it was just too much of a hassle. It is a really nice bag (going to use it to store the rods for travel & offseason), just not for my application in the one man.

I really like the idea of a rod rack vertical, and plan to build one while I’m waiting for the weather to improve.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Takes up a lot of room in the tub, but I think that it is going to work for me.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

You might consider "angling" the rod rack slightly inward. I've snapped a few rods opening & closing my Nanook by not having this feature.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Two great posts IBJ. 

I really like your weight savings using your plastic clamps instead of PVC, or bought plastic rod holders- excellent idea.

And "angling" the rod rack slightly inward" is a great tip for protecting our investments in our rods. I so hate to hear that "snap" sound of a rod breaking! [thankfully only once for me]


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> ...I really like your weight savings using your plastic clamps instead of PVC,....



1" and 1 1/4" thinwall PVC pipe is available that is half the thickness or less of the Sch 40 stuff and correspondingly lighter.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots of good ideas here I guess if we can't ice fish we can always modify our stuff for next season.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Lots of good ideas here I guess if we can't ice fish we can always modify our stuff for next season.


Just ordered led's for my one man flip. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> 1" and 1 1/4" thinwall PVC pipe is available that is half the thickness or less of the Sch 40 stuff and correspondingly lighter.


Does the thin-walled pvc have a tendency to break below freezing?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

redthirty said:


> Just ordered led's for my one man flip. Any tips would be appreciated.


What style LED's did you order? I use the clam fan/led combo that's just ok. I was thinking about maybe getting a rope style but not sure I want to bring along an extra battery to run the lights. I will use a lantern and led when I'm night fishing for crappie. I am always open to new ideas of illumination.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> What style LED's did you order? I use the clam fan/led combo that's just ok. I was thinking about maybe getting a rope style but not sure I want to bring along an extra battery to run the lights. I will use a lantern and led when I'm night fishing for crappie. I am always open to new ideas of illumination.


 Stick on rope lights should be here next week. I carry a extra 7aph battery for my lowrance . I always break the globe on my lantern.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

I wanted to pick up a hard sided rod box but they are pricey. I now use a plastic gun case works great. Use all led lights.cheap led lantern from Walmart cheap n easy


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> Does the thin-walled pvc have a tendency to break below freezing?



Assume it could if used in an application with a significant load on it but haven't had a problem with short stub lengths holding the ice rod butts instead of the double pipe clamps in IBJ’s photo. 1" worked for most but needed 1 1/4" for a couple stick rods that are a little bigger. Lowes carries it. Don't believe Home Depot does. This is the 1” at Lowes: http://www.lowes.com/pd_23993-1814-PVC+20010++0600___?productId=3133107&pl=1&Ntt=pvc+pipe



.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I transport my rods in gander rod bags. I also keep them in rod sleeves from clam. I leave lures on them and haven't had a issue. If I'm moving a lot I only slide them in the sleeves and set them in one of the buckets. I have five saugeye rods in one and six panfish in the other. I will be a the docks at alum creek Saturday if anyone wants to check it out closer.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

As far as lights I rigged up led strip lights to run off a 12 volt vex battery ran the lights through clear tube and put silicone in the ends to make it waterproof. And zip tied it to the overhead bar of my otter cabin. To operate the lights I simply use alligator clips. shanty was so bright I had guys coming over to see just how I was able to produce that much light in the shanty no joke brighter than daylight. And no risk of breaking glass or melting a shanty wall


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ksochor, mind me askin, where did you get your lights at and the particulars, sounds good to me. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

funny I saw this,this was what i was messing around with today,still needs screws in each 90 for the bungee cord ran in front of reel handles.Case needed to be a bit taller.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Ksochor, mind me askin, where did you get your lights at and the particulars, sounds good to me. Thanks, Mike


Amazon "12 volt LE led bright white lights" I ordered the 14' er as you can cut them. Then I got clear vinyl tubing at Lowes. Threaded the lights through it and just cut the plug connection off leaving enough wire to crimp on a connection for alligator clips to attach too... Then I pumped the ends full of 100% silicone to make it water proof And zip tied the tube of lights to the bar above the door on my shanty... When I get to my fishing spot all I have to do is use a seperate piece of wire to connect it to a 12 volt battery and instant daylight in the otter..


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Ksochor Using your idea on the clear vinyl tubing. Great idea!


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Rooster said:


> I have been searching for a solution. I want to carry 4-5 rigged rods that are ready to go and easy to access. I tried a rod bag, and it was a hassle to get the rods in/out. I’m using a window box planter, it is a little better than the rod bag, but I get too many tangles and too disorganized.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I have the "Ice Fishing Innovations" rod locker/box and I love it. Holds up to 6 different rods (with reels and rigged up ready to fish) and also has 4 tackle box spots for lures (3 small boxes and 1 large box). It's awsome for Lake Erie fishing or any time that your using a 4wheeler/snowmobile because you can just throw the box on to the vehicle, strap it down and go, no worrying about your rods breaking. The box can be run over and it won't break (atleast that what they claim). I know it's kind of pricy but it's worth it. Definitely highly recommended. Pm me if you have any questions or if you want to see a couple pictures, I could post some or send them to you.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

redthirty said:


> Ksochor Using your idea on the clear vinyl tubing. Great idea!


It's kind of a pain threading it through I ended up dipping the tube in boiling water for about 4 minutes to soften it up then streched it straight and clamped it to take all the memory away of it being coiled up. Then tied a small sinker to a piece of paracord to thread it through the tube and then took off the sinker and attached the end of the lights to pull them through


----------

